# What all do you use to put moisture back into buds?



## Getmelifted (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive been using apple skins and pear skins.  Just curious if theres something I can use to up the potency?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

nothing will up the potency...u could add keif or hash to your bowls if the bud isnt up to snuff.


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't know about upping the potency but if too dry try using orange, cantaloupe, peels to rehydrate your bud. Cureing also increses your potency but it also depends on strain and grow.


----------



## Locked (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think anything ups the potency to be honest....it's debatable if the act of curing even ups the potency...just opening my jars for 15 mins to a half hour usually puts some moisture back in mine...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nothing will up the potency.


 
Nothing.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2009)

I use a small fresh bud from another plant to rehydrate overdry pot.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: THG I thought I was the only one to do this. I posted this on another site and got flamed..


----------



## ftw2012 (Nov 8, 2009)

i usually open the jars and take a nice hot shower and let the bathroom get all steamy....after a few times makes a difference without overdoing it


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: THG I thought I was the only one to do this. I posted this on another site and got flamed..



THAT'S a really good idea!  Thanks HG.

ODD ...  People flame what they don't understand and besides, they more than likely didn't have the fresh bud to add to the dry.  

Every time I tried the various fruit skins it added TOO much moisture.

The steamy bathroom works well, I've done that.:hubba: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## ray jay (Nov 8, 2009)

lettuce, Ill toss a little piece in my baggie if to dry.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 9, 2009)

I roll up my bud in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes.  If it is still too dry, I roll it up again for a little while until it is re-hydrated.


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't think anything ups the potency to be honest....it's debatable if the act of curing even ups the potency...just opening my jars for 15 mins to a half hour usually puts some moisture back in mine...



from Clarkes MJ Botany.....
"As floral clusters dry, and even after they are sealed and packaged, they continue to cure. Curing removes the unpleasant green taste and allows the resins and cannabinoids to finish ripening. Drying is merely the removal of water from the floral clusters so they will be dry enough to burn. Curing takes this process one step farther to produce tasty and psychoactive marijuana. If drying occurs too rapidly, the green taste will be sealed into the tissues and may remain there indefinitely. A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is. *Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, cannabinoid acids decarboxylate into the psychoactive cannabinoids and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters.* It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down. When floral clusters are dried slowly they are kept at a humidity very near that of the inside of the stomata. Alternatively, sealing and opening bags or jars or clusters is a procedure that keeps the humidity high within the container and allows the periodic venting of gases given off during curing. It also exposes the clusters to fresh air needed for proper curing."


----------



## BBFan (Nov 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> from Clarkes MJ Botany.....
> "As floral clusters dry, and even after they are sealed and packaged, they continue to cure. Curing removes the unpleasant green taste and allows the resins and cannabinoids to finish ripening. Drying is merely the removal of water from the floral clusters so they will be dry enough to burn. Curing takes this process one step farther to produce tasty and psychoactive marijuana. If drying occurs too rapidly, the green taste will be sealed into the tissues and may remain there indefinitely. A floral cluster is not dead after harvest any more than an apple is. Certain metabolic activities take place for some time, much like the ripening and eventual spoiling of an apple after it is picked. During this period, _*cannabinoid acids decarboxylate* into the psychoactive cannabinoids _and terpenes isomerize to create new polyterpenes with tastes and aromas different from fresh floral clusters. It is suspected that cannabinoid biosynthesis may also continue for a short time after harvest. Taste and aroma also improve as chlorophylls and other pigments begin to break down. When floral clusters are dried slowly they are kept at a humidity very near that of the inside of the stomata. Alternatively, sealing and opening bags or jars or clusters is a procedure that keeps the humidity high within the container and allows the periodic venting of gases given off during curing. It also exposes the clusters to fresh air needed for proper curing."


 
Hey Hick-

You know I'm a big fan of yours and Clarke, but IMHO this only matters if you're going to eat it right out of the bag.

Decarboxylation also occurs when you add heat- through cooking, vaporizing, or smoking.

I agree that the isomerization of terpines results in a better tasting end product.

I usually throw some fresh leaves in a too dried jar.  I used the fruit peel and it added the moisture very quickly- almost made my bud wet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2009)

IMO, fruit peels give off gases that contribute to mold.  I don't think they belong in my jars.  I cannot imagine why anyone would flame you for that.


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, fruit peels give off gases that contribute to mold. I don't think they belong in my jars. I cannot imagine why anyone would flame you for that.


 
Yeah that.

Water is great for rehydration of most anything.  Try about 5 drops in a quart jar.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 10, 2009)

Deceptively easy.

I use a pair of scissors to cut a small, 1 inch by 1 inch miniature sponge from a larger 1 inch thick sponge that is commonly used as a dish-washing sponge. The type with a scrubber on the back.

Then, I put DROPS of water on it and put it into my sealed gallon baggies that I cure in.

Two days later, when I remove the sponge, it's almost dry and the weed is nice and moist again. Not wet, not overly moist, but just right.

It's only water.

If you use FOOD to do this, you're introducing more than water to your weed. It may result in some unusual things growing in your weed. It also may trigger any food allergies that someone smoking it may have.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I roll up my bud in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes.  If it is still too dry, I roll it up again for a little while until it is re-hydrated.



A bud burrito? :rofl: :rofl: 

The visual made me laugh, especially after having burritos for dinner last night. :hubba: 

DD


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 10, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I roll up my bud in a flour tortilla for about 15 minutes. If it is still too dry, I roll it up again for a little while until it is re-hydrated.


Do I still add the refried beans and cheese?


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

And what about the guacamole? Don't fer get the guac! a bud burrito:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 10, 2009)

For years i used and still use a slice of apple or a slice of lemon per 1oz. of weed, not just the peels.


----------

